# Second Annual Cyclone Coasters Sears September Ride!



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2017)

We had such a great turnout at last year's Cyclone Coasters Sears September Ride, I thought why not do it again. Not sure how, but September kinda snuck up on me this year, but u still have a month to get your Elgin, Higgins, Chief and Free Spirit ready to roll. Last year we had the largest gathering of Elgin Bluebirds at any ride, not to mention any bike sold by Sears Roebuck & Co. Everything from a Napoleon, to a Miss America, to Colorflows and Twin Bars!  Post up the bike you plan to ride! See you there!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-sears-september-ride.91300/


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow, time flies when you're havin' fun! I'll bring a Higgy or two...


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2017)

I was thinking about riding this one today, but maybe I'll hold off, and bring it out for next months, Sears September Ride.

 

 1939 Sears 53rd Anniversary Special.


----------



## higgens (Aug 6, 2017)

I need to get some rides going


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 6, 2017)

higgens said:


> I need to get some rides going
> View attachment 656055



you need to find a couple friends to ride with you


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 6, 2017)

Little too specific. I can do the Shelby thing,but, i have a Pierce,and an Emblem, don't see rides for those,..   guess I'm not one of the cool kids.....







Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2017)

huh ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2017)

I'll be there in spirit! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

GET YOUR OFFICIAL SEARS SEPTEMBER T-SHIRTS HERE!!!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sears-september-t-shirt-re-run.115498/


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 7, 2017)

I think this ride should happen in December...what boy didn't want an Elgin for Christmas and the Sears Holiday Catalogue was indispensable to reference for Santa's list?
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2017)

"Sears December" is not an alliterative phrase! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> I think this ride should happen in December...what boy didn't want an Elgin for Christmas and the Sears Holiday Catalogue was indispensable to reference for Santa's list?
> Chris






Freqman1 said:


> "Sears December" is not an alliterative phrase! V/r Shawn




I'd rather get a Colson for Christmas anyway
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/t...sters-colson-ride-dec-4th.100495/#post-650629


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd rather get a Colson for Christmas anyway
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/t...sters-colson-ride-dec-4th.100495/#post-650629




Very good Mike "Colson Christmas" is an alliterative phrase. Please smack Chris on the back of the head on your way to the front of the class! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

So what's everyone planning to ride?? I have an Elgin motorbike that's been on the back burner for a while. If it's not done in time, I can ride the Napoleon again.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice Bikes Mike! 
I have a war-time Tiki Elgin that I like to ride...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 7, 2017)

September 4 is a Monday...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> September 4 is a Monday...



Yeah...that was last year's ride

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-sears-september-ride.91300/

This year's ride will fall on Sept 3rd


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hoping I can talk my girl into taking out her reclusive '36 Skylark


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 7, 2017)

Definitely want to bring my beloved- bluebird (alliteration intended).


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 657088 Definitely want to bring my beloved- bluebird (alliteration intended).



Sure has come a long way


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 8, 2017)

Thats ventura nats weeked, ill miss this one.my higgins is off to a new owner today anyway.


----------



## iswingping (Aug 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Sure has come a long way



Any before pics?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2017)

iswingping said:


> Any before pics?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 8, 2017)

iswingping said:


> Any before pics?




An earlier picture of that bike back when I owned it and I had hours of scrubbing into it myself. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 8, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 657088 Definitely want to bring my beloved- bluebird (alliteration intended).




Couldn't have dreamed of a better home for this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2017)

iswingping said:


> Any before pics?




How about this one...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2017)

Great job on the Bluebird; It rides as good as it looks....


----------



## the2finger (Aug 9, 2017)

Manifolds a go go


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 9, 2017)

Mark has that look on his face like he wants to make a break for it!


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 23, 2017)

Anyone from the Bay Area heading down for this? I'm thinking about getting this jalopie together. Holiday weekend though...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sears September ride is next Sunday.
The shirts came out great. I have Large and XL in white, grey, tan and light blue at the Veteran's Stadium Swapmeet this Sunday; space 022 until they sell out.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 28, 2017)

Any recommendations for a boy from the Midwest newly residing in he Bay Area and wandering down for the ride? Where to park? Go here, don't go there or you may die kinda stuff?


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 28, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Any recommendations for a boy from the Midwest newly residing in the Bay Area and wandering down for the ride? Where to park? Go here, don't go there or you may die kinda stuff?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2017)

When are you coming down?


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> When are you coming down?



Saturday


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Saturday



PM sent


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2017)

What's everyone riding??? Post up pics!


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 28, 2017)

Bought this Twin recently as part of a five bike package. I dub thee ole Lazy Eye.





Could use a kickstand


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 28, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Bought this Twin recently as part of a five bike package. I dub thee ole Lazy Eye.
> 
> View attachment 667821
> Could use a kickstand




We did all we could for it in the few hours we had to get it running, that slight wink just adds character. 

Those bikes are crazy, everything mechanical is a bit different with just a little extra dusting of hassle over the top. Form over function for sure, but I was shocked how smoothly it rode when we finished. And how can it be that heavy with all that stuff "missing"?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2017)

If anyone else is coming in from out of town, PM me! We can set up a local ride the evening before the big Sears September extravaganza!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2017)

If anyone wants to make it a Riding day; some of us do the OC extension ride to it and back 40+ miles
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cc-1st-sunday-o-c-extension-ride.89890/page-2


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 28, 2017)

My new ones won't be here in time so I will ride the 37 BB and the wife will ride the 38 BB or Robin.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> My new ones won't be here in time so I will ride the 37 BB and the wife will ride the 38 BB or Robin.



Boo Hoo....poor you


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 28, 2017)

Was real close to heading down,and then found out family is coming up from there.have to be next time.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Boo Hoo....poor you



I might have a third new Elgin coming soon....and it may be Blue and Red.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I might have a third new Elgin coming soon....and it may be Blue and Red.


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 29, 2017)

Bringing my just finished 36 Schwinn C model


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> View attachment 668280
> Bringing my just finished 36 Schwinn C model



Nice Elgin!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 2, 2017)

Sorry guys, me and the Elgins are staying this ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Sorry guys, me and the Elgins are staying this ride



What??? Weak!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2017)

What's the matter, Chris?
It's not going to be hot enough for you to ride tomorrow?
It was 100 degrees in some areas by the beach today, so I can't imagine how brutal it was inland.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 2, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> What's the matter, Chris?
> It's not going to be hot enough for you to ride tomorrow?
> It was 100 degrees in some areas by the beach today, so I can't imagine how brutal it was inland.



My nephew is getting deployed soon and he's visiting from Texas.  The wife set up a party for him tomorrow, after a siad we are going to the LB ride.....damn her.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2017)

Took a lil pre-Sears Ride today...


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 3, 2017)

Clear skies, wow, all the smoke drifted up here to the Bay Area.


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2017)

Good ride with the CC crew, some nice Bikes showed up for sears September


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Some great bikes and some great folks


----------



## the2finger (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey Martyn hang onto that bike


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2017)

Goodtimes at this year's Cyclone Coasters Sears September Ride!!! Didn't get one of my own done in time due to a hectic work schedule that past couple weeks, but I did get to ride not one but TWO awesome Elgins today! Steve's(@Velocipedist Co.) '39 Twin 60 and his amazing '36 Bluebird! Thanks to all who came out to show off and let us enjoy these beautiful bikes! A total of 26 this year! See you next September!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2017)

Boy, it must be like walking on marbles riding those old balloon tire bikes on a concrete slab that's dusted with beach sand.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2017)

I had a great time reminiscing about the good old days with all the guys and gals today.
What a minute!
These are the good ol days!
Another fine example of the bikes sold by Sears.
Thanks to the designers and manufactures who built these beautiful creations for all of us to enjoy all these years later.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 Hey! 
Who let those Schwinn's in there!
Ty's tire was in the process of splitting open all day, so I guess he thought he'd better stock up, if he's going to keep riding Elgins. Lol!
Thanks for keeping the flame alive guys.
I'm already looking forward to next year.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Sep 3, 2017)

Sweet pics! Wish i coulda made it..[emoji482][emoji111]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 4, 2017)

Man! What a fun event! Thank you to Fordmike and all the others who helped organize it.

And a special, huge THANK YOU to Steve, @Velocipedist Co. who stayed up late several nights in a row to help me get my bluebird ready for the ride, then loaded it and unloaded it several times and drove us down in his new truck... what a guy!! People like Steve are the very spirit of this hobby. I've said it before and I'll say it again, bike people are the best!

The weather was beautiful, the bikes were just great, and the folks were fun and friendly.. just incredible! Can't wait for the next one... Shelby invasion is it? Gonna have to get me a Shelby now. ;o)

Steve's green patina Bluebird was done so incredibly well, it was hard to tell which is the original bike and which is the forced patina. The French blue Bluebird is mine, marking the first time it's left my house or been ridden since arriving in 2009. Thanks to Steve, it rode like a dream.


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow ! Some heavy hitters there guys!


----------

